# 1935 Columbia N4 Roadster



## bikewhorder (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's a bike I picked up recently, I found it on Ebay as a BIN OBO listing and I just couldn't resist it.  I love these early Columbias and this one was almost all there except for a few of the more universal parts. I added the correct bars.stem and seat post.  I also added the seat and wheels and tires because it was sporting some postwar S-2's which I bartered away to the seller for a lower price and cheaper shipping.  I just happened to have the correct rear Columbia cog to make it all believable, Its possible this bike came with the uber rare 27" wheels originally but 26 was also an option. The rear fender is spaced down and it looks factory so I'm hoping it was a 26" model when it left the factory. Special thanks to Ken AKA Mr Columbia for providing some info and an Original Ad!


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 24, 2016)

That is very cool! That's the kind of 'light weight' I like to see. Looks like it still has the collapsible drop stand too!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 24, 2016)

I like it!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 24, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## jmastuff (Jan 24, 2016)

my old bike! looks much better now chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 24, 2016)

jmastuff said:


> my old bike! looks much better now chris




Thanks Rick! I've got a little more tweaking to do but totally dig this bike, its such a handsome rig.  Please do inquire with the PO about the original saddle. I'd love to reunite it.


----------



## jmastuff (Jan 24, 2016)

he has been closed since Christmas, will do as soon as he opens his doors again


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 24, 2016)

Never heard of this model. Great bike.


----------



## jkent (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice bike but man that is a sweet Persons seat.
JKent


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 25, 2016)

Looks great! This was the last official year for that style badge. I've always liked the way they painted behind them in the last years of using it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 25, 2016)

MrColumbia said:


> Looks great! This was the last official year for that style badge. I've always liked the way they painted behind them in the last years of using it.




How many of these N4's would you estimate you've seen Ken?


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 25, 2016)

Thats a nice bike chris enjoy it!!


----------



## catfish (Jan 25, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> How many of these N4's would you estimate you've seen Ken?




I have one.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 25, 2016)

catfish said:


> I have one.




Just one!?!? That is shocking.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 25, 2016)

catfish said:


> I have one.



What size wheels are on yours? Is it a pristine original example?  I'd love to see it.


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> What size wheels are on yours? Is it a pristine original example?  I'd love to see it.




I think they were 26 inch wheels when I got it. Right now there's no wheels on it. And it's burred in the pile.... About the same condition as yours. And it's black as well.


----------



## Cdollar4 (Jan 26, 2016)

One of these sold for 50$ at a yard sale last summer. I was second in line and wasn't able to obtain it. Cool bike

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

